# Where to get some good signatures?



## EnnEss (Feb 11, 2010)

AII AM A PEURSIN WIZZ NO SIGATURE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where are some cool sites to get cool sigs?

I don't want the brawler card because it's too big and annoying.

Nor do I want the Mario Kart liscense, it's also too big.

I'd like something stylish and unique, something that shows I stare at flashy screens 24/7.






 Thanks in advance tempers!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2010)

You can't change it now anyway...

But there are special stickies in the computer art section for that


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 11, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You can't change it now anyway...



Why not?


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its been disabled.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 11, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> AII AM A PEURSIN WIZZ NO SIGATURE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make your own.


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to edit my sig badly.
But I forgot what I wanted to change.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you've got plenty of time to remember!


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 11, 2010)

Wise it disabled?


----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2010)

Either put your sig in a .txt and copy it in every post or wait.

... Oh, and its only been disabled from editing, if you haven't guessed


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

the best signatures are ones you make yourself. So experiment a bit!


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey, I can edit my signature.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Hey, I can edit my signature.


So can I...Maybe only specific users have this problem.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 11, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, 2 admins said they disabled it
So they must have re-enabled it


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2010)

Best place for cool sigs is your own computer. Make your own, let your creativity flow and show off how unique you are.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 12, 2010)

[shy] I... don't know how to make photos... Unless I use paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/shy]


----------



## prowler (Feb 12, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> [shy] I... don't know how to make photos... Unless I use paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that explained your avatar.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 12, 2010)

try these 
http://userbarz.com/
http://www.userbars.com/


----------

